# shelby Airflo



## detroitbike (Nov 5, 2015)

Here's a Jerry Peters , Chestnut  Hollow bike .
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1930s-SHELB...d=100011&rk=2&rkt=10&mehot=pp&sd=311475535702


----------



## spoker (Nov 6, 2015)

if i was in a position to buy bikes for over $2000 id be pickin them up in person and transporting them myself


----------



## oskisan (Nov 12, 2015)

Wow,

Auction ended at $4050 without reaching his reserve... Just curious how much this bike is worth? I do not think it is original paint? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1930s-SHELBY...3D311475535702


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 12, 2015)

I was watching that too. I think the bid was fair for what it is which is a pieced together Speedline. If it is a '40-early '41 it was fairly correct but if an earlier bike you still need the other big money parts i.e. rack and guard. Some other things would need to be corrected for either build to make it correct though. I've spent some significant coin and had the bikes shipped--know who you're dealing with and there won't be any problems. V/r Shawn


----------



## slick (Nov 12, 2015)

That tank alone was worth the $4k. Everyone freaked out the last time a Speedline tank popped up on ebay and went to the Stig. These bikes just don't pop up for sale often enough, yet a prewar schwinn goes for $14,500 and people think that was a great deal?? There are honestly less Speedlines then there are Aerocycles. Now how many of those Aerocycles are real? Who knows? How many Speedlines are real? Most of them. Only 3 suppliers of fake tanks, 2 out of glass and one steel. As far as i know, mine is the only steel replica tank around out of the suppposed 12 that were made. So $4k not meeting reserve? I wouldn't sell mine for 3x that amount.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 12, 2015)

Standing on the sidelines, I think 4k for that bike is fair, but after ebay's cut, maybe not for the Jerry's.
The bike still needs to be restored and is it worth it without the curved brace fenders, streamlined rack, and the guard de grande?
Nice originals get a premium, less then that go under the microscope.
Chris


----------



## blasterracing (Nov 13, 2015)

Have to completely agree with you Slick, but then again I am a little partial to Shelby bikes!!!  And I wouldn't sell mine for 3 times the amount either.  







slick said:


> That tank alone was worth the $4k. Everyone freaked out the last time a Speedline tank popped up on ebay and went to the Stig. These bikes just don't pop up for sale often enough, yet a prewar schwinn goes for $14,500 and people think that was a great deal?? There are honestly less Speedlines then there are Aerocycles. Now how many of those Aerocycles are real? Who knows? How many Speedlines are real? Most of them. Only 3 suppliers of fake tanks, 2 out of glass and one steel. As far as i know, mine is the only steel replica tank around out of the suppposed 12 that were made. So $4k not meeting reserve? I wouldn't sell mine for 3x that amount.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 13, 2015)

If I get an offer for my real speedline airflo @ 12,150, I'd consider it.
Does that mean I don't love my bike? 
No, but that's a lot of coin and I am not aware of this model ever going for that.
Chris


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 13, 2015)

I don't think I'd ever spend over $10,000 one a Shelby but I'd would spend more for a Shelby like Jerry's with a real tank than I would on a Schwinn (except  for maybe an Aerocycle).  These thing sure draw a crowd.


----------

